# carga d'água



## Naivius

¿Me pudieran decir qué significa carga de água?
 
_E porque carga de água__ devo lavar os dentes à noite...?_
 
Gracias


----------



## Tomby

Carga de água (carga d'água) = motivo, pretexto.
TT.


----------



## Naivius

Gracias TT por la respuesta.

Saludos!


----------



## coolbrowne

Solo una cosita 


Naivius said:


> _E *por quê* carga de água__ devo lavar os dentes à noite...?_


Igual como en español, en una pergunta, el "por" debe ser separado del "quê" el cual, por su vez, pasa a necesitar el acento circunflejo (el sombrerito )

También no creo que se deba separar "carga de água"/"carga d'água" de "por quê". La expresión idiomática es "por quê carga d'água ... ?". Hay variaciones como, por ejemplo,

por quê diabos ... ?
por quê caral$$ ... ? (pero no en compañía mixta )
Saludos


----------



## Naticruz

Naivius said:


> ¿Me pudieran decir qué significa carga de água?
> 
> _E porque carga de água__ devo lavar os dentes à noite...?_
> 
> Gracias


Del diccionario portugués «Infopédia»

carga cerrada descarga simultânea de muitas armas; ​carga de água bátega de água; ​carga de ossos pessoa muito magra; ​deitar a carga ao mar vomitar; ​por que carga de água? por que razão?; ​ser burro de carga fazer os piores serviços; ​voltar à carga insistir​ ​Mejores saludos​


----------



## Tomby

Acho interessante a seguinte definição de um excelente dicionário:


> *Carga d'água*: Grande quantidade de chuva; temporal; motivo; pretexto (Por que carga de água estou a aturar este tipo? A frase deriva de se considerar uma carga de água, chuva torrencial, motivo impeditivo de se cumprir uma obrigação, pelo que, a que pretexto ou por que motivo, havendo esse hipotético impedimento, ter-se-á uma obrigação).
> Dicionário de Expressões Populares Portuguesas de Guilherme Augusto Simões. Dom Quixote Publicações. 2ª. Edição. Página 159


Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> Solo una cosita Igual como en español, en una pergunta, el "por" debe ser separado del "quê" el cual, por su vez, pasa a necesitar el acento circunflejo (el sombrerito )
> 
> 
> 
> También no creo que se deba separar "carga de água"/"carga d'água" de "por quê". La expresión idiomática es "por quê carga d'água ... ?". Hay variaciones como, por ejemplo,
> 
> por quê diabos ... ?
> por quê caral$$ ... ? (pero no en compañía mixta )
> Saludos


 
Bien. Solo que en el texto original de un escritor tan reconocido como Lobo Antunes figura tal como transcribe Naivius.


----------



## Naivius

coolbrowne said:


> Solo una cosita Igual como en español, en una pergunta, el "por" debe ser separado del "quê" el cual, por su vez, pasa a necesitar el acento circunflejo (el sombrerito )
> 
> 
> También no creo que se deba separar "carga de água"/"carga d'água" de "por quê". La expresión idiomática es "por quê carga d'água ... ?". Hay variaciones como, por ejemplo,
> 
> por quê diabos ... ?
> por quê caral$$ ... ? (pero no en compañía mixta )
> Saludos


 

El significado lo entendí bien desde que TT lo explicó. Gracias. 
Pero la duda ahora es la manera en que se escribe pues como bien dice Mangato lo transcribí tal como aparece en el texto original de un escritor portugués.

Sería _porque carga de água__ o_ _por __quê carga d'água_?
 
Muito obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

Naivius said:


> Pero la duda ahora es la manera en que se escribe .
> 
> Sería _porque carga de água__ o_ _por __quê carga d'água_?


 
Acho que ainda há outra possibilidade, que, ainda que com algumas dúvidas, reconheço, é aquela que mais uso: _'por que carga de água'_


----------



## MOC

Há uns tempos, tivemos um tópico sobre este tema do "porque"/ "porquê" / "por que" / "por quê".

Tenho ideia de se ter chegado à conclusão que em Portugal e no Brasil se usavam de forma diferente, e por vezes até dentro do próprio país.


----------



## Tomby

Talvez se trate deste tópico.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## MOC

Obrigado por o ter procurado TT, mas infelizmente não é esse. É um com algumas páginas. Eu mesmo o procuraria, mas agora infelizmente não estou com muito tempo para pesquisar.


----------



## Naivius

Gracias por las aclaraciones y referencias que han dado. 
De todos modos el uso de por què, porque, etc.,  en español la conozco, y tenía entendido que en el portugués se basaban en reglas similares.
No obstante, me surgió la duda porque lo encontré escrito de otra manera en el texto de un escritor respetable. 
Al igual que 'carga de água' en vez de carga d'água"

Saludos!


----------



## Naivius

MOC said:


> Obrigado por o ter procurado TT, mas infelizmente não é esse. É um com algumas páginas. Eu mesmo o procuraria, mas agora infelizmente não estou com muito tempo para pesquisar.


 

Te referirás a éste:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=502957

Saludos!


----------



## Tomby

Talvez MOC se refira a esse fio, é excelente.
Por outra parte, quanto à frase:


> No obstante, me surgió la duda porque lo encontré escrito de otra manera en el texto de un _escritor respetable_.
> Al igual que 'carga de água' en vez de carga d'água"


Igual de respeitável é Jorge Amado e é o autor de uma obra intitulada *A Morte e a morte de Quincas Berro d’Água*. 
Trata-se da linguagem popular. Mais nada. Por exemplo em espanhol, escrevemos _vamos para allá_ e pronunciamos _Vamos pa_allá_, nomeadamente nas canções e obras teatrais populares.
TT.


----------



## Tomby

Naivius said:


> ...De todos modos el uso de por qu*é*, porque, etc., en español la conozco, y tenía entendido que en el portugués se basaban en reglas similares...


Se parecen pero no son iguales, es decir, no hay concordancia entre ellas.
TT.


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> Acho que ainda há outra possibilidade, que, ainda que com algumas dúvidas, reconheço, é aquela que mais uso: _'por que carga de água'_


Também é essa a forma que considero correcta, Carfer
Cumprimentos


----------



## Naticruz

Permitam-me Amigos, transcrever o que a propósito escreve José Manuel de Castro Pinto, no Novo Prontuário Ortográfico – 8ª Edição:

«Porque, Por que, Porque? Porquê? Porquê (atenção aos pontos de interrogação. Esta observação é minha.)

a) Não sei *porque* te foste embora
b) Não sei *por que* razão te foste embora
c) *Porque* te foste embora?
d) Foste-te embora mas não sei *porquê*
e) Sei o *porquê* das coisas

a)    Conjunção causal com o sentido de por qual motivo
b)    Preposição por+determinante relativo que. Um modo prático de ver se se deve escrever em separado é procurar substituir por pelo qual, pela qual, pelos quais, pelas quais. Se a substituição for possível, devemos escrever em dois vocábulos
c)    Advérbio interrogativo. Deve escrever-se num único vocábulo, embora alguns gramáticos (sobretudo brasileiros) admitam escrevê-lo em dois.
d)    Advérbio (= por qual motivo)
e)    Substantivo (derivação imprópria)»

A forma *por quê* não é registada.

Melhores cumprimentos


----------



## MOC

Eu escrevo precisamente da forma apresentada por NatiCruz em todos os seus exemplos.


----------



## Tomby

Óptimo Naticruz! 
Eu recolhi de alguns _threads_ do WRF e alfarrábios que tinha da minha época de estudante e fiz este resumo. Não sei se todos os dados que aparecem nele estão certos. Espero que sim. Eis:

*PORQUÉ*
Se considera un sustantivo y posee plural: los porqués
Sinónimo de razón, causa, motivo.
Ejemplo: El porqué de las cosas (_O porquê das cosisas_).

*PORQUE*
Conjunción causal.
Ejemplos:
Lo sé porque lo ha dicho (_Sei porque ele me disse_).
No fue a la fiesta porque estaba enfermo (_Não foi à festa porque estava doente_).

*POR QUÉ*
Adverbio interrogativo.
Ejemplos:
Pregunta directa: ¿Por qué lloras? (_Por que choras?_).
Pregunta indirecta: ¿No sé por qué ríen? (_Não sei por que riem?_) / ¿Por qué no viene? (_Por que você não vem?_).

*POR QUE*
Locución adverbial final, sinónimo de "para que".
Locución preposición + pronombre relativo sustitutiva de "el cual/la cual".
Ejemplo:
Fueron varios los delitos por que fue juzgado (_Foram vários os delitos pelos quais foi julgado_).

Por favor, corrijam quaisquer erros que encontrarem. Obrigado.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Naivius

Tombatossals said:


> Talvez MOC se refira a esse fio, é excelente.
> Por outra parte, quanto à frase:
> Igual de respeitável é Jorge Amado e é o autor de uma obra intitulada *A Morte e a morte de Quincas Berro d’Água*.
> Trata-se da linguagem popular. Mais nada. Por exemplo em espanhol, escrevemos _vamos para allá_ e pronunciamos _Vamos pa_allá_, nomeadamente nas canções e obras teatrais populares.
> TT.


 

Entiendo lo que quieres decir TT, pero el texto donde encontré la frase que me generó la duda no está hecho en un lenguaje popular, y me llama la atención que no sólo porque lo haya escrito unido sino que carga de água esté separado (_E porque carga de água__ devo lavar os dentes à noite...?)._
Con lo de 'escritor respetable' me refiero a que, como muchos otros, es para considerar lo que escribe y cómo lo hace.
 
Muito obrigada!


----------



## Tomby

Naivius said:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir TT, pero el texto donde encontré la frase que me generó la duda no está hecho en un lenguaje popular, y me llama la atención que no sólo porque lo haya escrito unido sino que carga de água esté separado (_E porque carga de água__ devo lavar os dentes à noite...?)._
> Con lo de 'escritor respetable' me refiero a que, como muchos otros, es para considerar lo que escribe y cómo lo hace.
> 
> Muito obrigada!


Por favor, olvídalo. Yo no quería (o no supe) decir lo que tu has entendido y tampoco me apetece volver a tocar este asunto. Una cosa está clara, que tan correcto es decir, en mi opinión, _carga d'água_ como _carga de água_; depende de los contextos e independientemente de quien sea el autor.
¡Un saludo cordial!
TT.


----------



## Naivius

Tombatossals said:


> Se parecen pero no son iguales, es decir, no hay concordancia entre ellas.
> TT.


 


Tombatossals said:


> Por favor, olvídalo. Yo no quería (o no supe) decir lo que tu has entendido y tampoco me apetece volver a tocar este asunto. Una cosa está clara, que tan correcto es decir, en mi opinión, _carga d'água_ como _carga de água_; depende de los contextos e independientemente de quien sea el autor.
> ¡Un saludo cordial!
> TT.


 

Gracias por tus aclaraciones y por las que han dado los demás amigos, con todo ello puedo entender el tema, y aprenderlo.

Saludos!


----------



## Carfer

Naivius, _'carga de água'_ ou _'carga d'água'_ são variantes perfeitamente aceites. No que me toca, uso-as conforme a maré, ainda que com alguma predominância da primeira.


----------



## Naivius

Carfer said:


> Naivius, _'carga de água'_ ou _'carga d'água'_ são variantes perfeitamente aceites. No que me toca, uso-as conforme a maré, ainda que com alguma predominância da primeira.


 

Muito obrigada!
Saludos!


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Óptimo Naticruz!
> Eu recolhi de alguns _threads_ do WRF e alfarrábios que tinha da minha época de estudante e fiz este resumo. Não sei se todos os dados que aparecem nele estão certos. Espero que sim. Eis:
> 
> *PORQUÉ*
> Se considera un sustantivo y posee plural: los porqués
> Sinónimo de razón, causa, motivo.
> Ejemplo: El porqué de las cosas (_O porquê das cosisas_).
> 
> *PORQUE*
> Conjunción causal.
> Ejemplos:
> Lo sé porque lo ha dicho (_Sei porque ele me disse_).
> No fue a la fiesta porque estaba enfermo (_Não foi à festa porque estava doente_).
> 
> *POR QUÉ*
> Adverbio interrogativo.
> Ejemplos:
> Pregunta directa: ¿Por qué lloras? (_Por que choras?_).
> Pregunta indirecta: ¿No sé por qué ríen? (_Não sei por que riem?_) / ¿Por qué no viene? (_Por que você não vem?_).
> 
> *POR QUE*
> Locución adverbial final, sinónimo de "para que".
> Locución preposición + pronombre relativo sustitutiva de "el cual/la cual".
> Ejemplo:
> Fueron varios los delitos por que fue juzgado (_Foram vários os delitos pelos quais foi julgado_).
> 
> Por favor, corrijam quaisquer erros que encontrarem. Obrigado.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Está óptimo/ótimo, TT. Para mim esta versão espanhola é bastante útil. Afinal os dois idiomas coincidem, com excepção do advérbio interrogativo que em Portugal se escreve com uma única palavra, sem acento gráfico.

Este «por qué», enquanto estudante, foi para mim uma cruz, porque sempre o grafava com um só vocábulo.

Melhores cumprimentos


----------



## Alentugano

*Por que carga d'água....*
ou
*Por que carga de água...*

Aqui o correto é "por que" separado, seja em que variante for. Equivale a "por que/qual motivo", "por que/qual razão".


----------

